# cannot open display

## ruina

Pessoal,

Eu preciso iniciar uma aplicação como root mas no ambiente X de usuário... mas eu não estou conseguindo pois dá a seguinte mensagem quando executo:

```

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0

```

Não tenho idéia do que devo fazer.... para que não haja essa restrição de uso?

Obrigado,

   -ruina

----------

## AngusYoung

Você tá usando ssh ?

----------

## cleber

Por um momento pensei que era um post em inglês... hehehe

Eu tb tive isto qdo tentei dar um xconfig (não sei porque, já que uso o menuconfig...) do kernel.

Para isto, volte a ser o usuário que logou no X e rode o comando com sudo. Para isto, vc tem que estar no /etc/sudoers .

Para dar make xconfig, vc precisa fazer o seguinte:

```
sudo make xconfig
```

e entrar a sua senha.

Good luck, man!

----------

## pilla

Para o bash,

usuario:

```

%xhost + localhost

```

root:

```

%export DISPLAY=localhost:0

```

----------

## humpback

Pilla: Esse método é um pouco mau pois abre uma série de buracos.

```

humpback@sam humpback $ su -

Password:

sam root # xauth merge /home/humpback/.Xauthority

sam root # xeyes

```

Neste momento já deve aparecer uns olhinhos  :Smile: 

Caso nada apareça (e este método é ainda mais limpo):

```

humpback@sam humpback $ su -

Password:

sam root # export XAUTHORITY=/home/humpback/.Xauthority

sam root # xeyes

```

Em alternativa (mas que come muito mais CPU) é alterar a configuração do sshd para aceitar ligações como root e:

```

humpback@sam humpback $ ssh -X root@localhost

root@localhost's password:

Last login: Sun Aug 31 01:33:50 2003 from localhost

/usr/X11R6/bin/xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.Xauthority

sam root # xeyes

```

A melhor forma é mesmo a segunda.

----------

## ruina

Infelizmente... nenhuma dessas opções funcionaram.   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

```

priss root # export XAUTHORITY=/home/humpback/.Xauthority

priss root # mtr www.uol.com.br

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0

```

----------

## AngusYoung

 *ruina wrote:*   

> Infelizmente... nenhuma dessas opções funcionaram.    
> 
> ```
> 
> priss root # export XAUTHORITY=/home/humpback/.Xauthority
> ...

 substitui export XAUTHORITY=/home/humpback/.Xauthority por export XAUTHORITY=/home/meuhome/.Xauthority  :Smile: 

(se o seu home for "humpback" desconsidere   :Confused:  )

----------

## humpback

 *ruina wrote:*   

> Infelizmente... nenhuma dessas opções funcionaram.    
> 
> ```
> 
> priss root # export XAUTHORITY=/home/humpback/.Xauthority
> ...

 

Hrrrrr...... humpback é o meu username, no seu caso deve colocar o login do seu user.

----------

## pilla

 *humpback wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hrrrrr...... 

 

Amigo..... amigo..... calma.....  :Smile: 

----------

## ruina

hehehehe!!  essa foi muito boa!!  

Minha total falta de atenção....  Me desculpem hehehehe   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Quando olhei já havia postado.... "humpback" parece ser um comando muito comum.  hehehe que mané eu fui!

----------

